# Anyone else binge eat like crazy?



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

My IBS-D is a constant daily struggle, without help from medicine, unless I WAY overtake my hyoscamine, which basically knocks me out, Im in the bathroom constantly. I'm a stay at home mom, so it really affects my young children. So most of the day, i don't eat or drink anything until my husband gets home, and then i binge eat like crazy. I know it's terrible for me, but I either have no appetite, or too anxious to make myself eat. If I have plans to go somewhere like to run errands, go to the museum or zoo with the kids, or go on a date, I won't eat anything that day until I am at home, and then i eat as much as I can. Sometimes Im up at 3 in the morning eating, trying to get rid of the hungry feeling. My weight fluctuates so much that I have several different sizes of jeans that I wear on a regular basis. I just wonder if anyone else binge eats so they won't have constant D during the day?ANd on another note, I go back to the gastro doctor tomorrow to sign my paperwork for Lotronex, so I'm very optimistic about the future of my episodes! And then maybe I can sleep at night instead of eating...


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I used to be like that before i was diagnosed originally with IBD,i think its all about blood sugar.Because you body is being starved of nutrients it craves foods high in salt and sugar which will give it its energy as quickly as possible. This used to happen to me and maybe you also.I dont want to sound patronising so please forgive me if i sound like that but if there is any food you can tolerate in small amounts several times during the day then that would be more beneficial than binge eating.Great news with your lotronex,many people say it helps greatly but being both a man and in the UK its not available but good luck to you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

And use the imodium with meals!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Often the more you do the starve then overeat cycle the worse the diarrhea will be when you do eat.Some people really do have better control with 4-6 mini meals rather than 1-2 large meals a day. You might need to plan them out and do Imodium just before a meal at least until you get the new cycle.When you eat it increases the colon activity so Imodium (or the antispasmodic) before the meal can blunt the increased activity. The larger the meal the more you will increase the activity as well as the more fat in the meal the more you will increase the activity. So a small meal of 250-400 calories that is lean will reduce the post-meal activity and doing that several times a day will also help keep your blood sugar more level which is also better for you health wise.Hopefully the Lotronex will help, but it would be good to get used to a more normal eating pattern (or the mini-meal pattern) even before the drug so your GI tract is working as normally as possible so the drug can be as effective for you as possible.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great advice from Kathleen as normal and the advice on many small meals rather than 2 or 3 large ones is both practical and sensible on many levels.I am only guessing a little here but I believe a lot of Athletes are advised to eat little and often throughout the day,although the may have one or a few bigger meals when approaching competition or game days.


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

I am like that. Not eating if I go anywhere/have plans and once they're done eat a fair bit. I don't stuff myself too much but it's like my appetite comes back because it's safe.


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

Immodium never works for me. Different docs always tell me to try it first, and it's like, "don't you think I would have thought of that before going to different doctors, and having blood work done, and colonoscopies and such?" I'm just glad that I finally found a doctor that understands my situation enough to try something that might work!


----------



## rabbithead (Mar 30, 2011)

Yesssss I binge eat! I get horrible bowel movements and episodes of urgency after every single meal. It is difficult to find a time to eat that won't give me severe problems later or the next morning that will interfere with getting to school on time. I get home at 3pm so I binge eat from then until 6pm. It sucks really bad but at least that way I can deal with my bm in the comfort of my home lol eating small meals through out the day hasn't work for me either and is actually worse because my bm become more unpredictable. Immodium doesn't work for me either. I just switched to a new G.I. who told me about "this product called Immodium" like it was something she thought I've never heard of before. i have had IBS all of my teenage life doesn't she think i've tried every OTC remedy in existance? lol


----------

